# RV STEPS "this versus that"



## kimberlysmoore (Apr 8, 2012)

We are looking at the following companies products before purchasing a new Double.Electric.RV Step.
The prices are diff. Stromberg is a little more expensive, however.. sometimes you can find better quality with a higher price  ..sometimes.
We would like some feedback from current and previous customers before we make the purchase
Stromberg versus Kwikee Electric RV Steps 

THANKS TO ALL 
Ki


----------



## C Nash (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ki.  The Kwikee seems to be most popular here.  That is what we have on our MH.  Did have to replace the linkage a while back but parts were no problem getting.  No experience with the Stromberg.


----------



## vanole (Apr 8, 2012)

I to had/have Kwikee steps on my past and present motorhome.  Have had no dealings with Kwikee what so ever.

With that said I purchased a platform step for my motorhome in October from Stromberg.  The rubber feet went Kaput in 3 months down here in Florida.  Sent Stromberg and e-mail inquiring about the "New and Improved" feet wanting to know the cost.  Within 20 minutes received a return e-mail from their VP (Mr. Brammer) wanting to know my mailing address he wanted to send me replacments.  Bottom line I think Stromberg is a good company that stands behind their product.  Three days after my e-mail I recived the new feet and am happy.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## kimberlysmoore (Apr 9, 2012)

thank you for the quick response 

Thank you for the quick responses 
Keep the reviews coming.. I have a week to make my decision.


----------



## Clay L (Apr 9, 2012)

Since being bought by Actuant and folded in with Power Gear Kwikees customer service has become almost nonexistent. I understand you can send an email on the Power Gear web site and get questions answered but they will not take phone calls.

I will not buy anything made by either Power Gear or Kwikee if I can avoid it.


----------

